
Legalizing drugs harms some black markets but spurs activities in others - jeffreyrogers
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/11/displacement-criminal-labor-market-evidence-drug-legalizations.html
======
jeffreyrogers
I linked to this blog post because I can't find the actual paper.

